# Billing medication wastage



## iamtaf (Aug 1, 2013)

Only used 32 units of botox but vial is 100 units - how do I bill for the wastage?


----------



## RFoster1 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have not billed for Botox in quite some time but we used to append modifier JW to the units wasted.


----------



## iamtaf (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for your help!


----------

